# Alternative zu Tomcat, Axis, WebSphere



## Anselmus (10. Mai 2005)

hi folks,

ich will/muß eine kommunikation zwischen zwei programmen mit webservices umsetzen. das funktioniert mit eclipse/rsa auch prima. das macht mir aus ner klasse einfach nen webservice mit passendem wsdl und clientproxy. 

das ist das erste problem. ich kann nur für WebSphere 6.0 webservices machen. ich schaffe es leider nicht meinen tomcat in eclipse einbinden.

mal davon abgesehen, gibt es eine möglichkeit webservices ohne tomcat, axis oder webshpere zu nutzen. hab mir mal die kurz die beschreibung von jax-rpc durchgelesen, aber das (oder zumindest das webservices tutorial auf der sun seite) benutzt auch tomcat als application server.

gruß
stephan

axo: rmi geht auch nicht, weil port-problem...


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Mai 2005)

wie soll das gehen?

ohne http?

theoretisch ist auch Email oder irgendwas anderes als Protokoll möglich, aber dann musst du alles selber machen

alternative wäre vielleicht jetty als "embedded" server, musst du dir halt anschauen


----------



## Anselmus (10. Mai 2005)

das frage ich mich auch, deshalb frage ich ja auch hier nach. am besten sollte auf der servermaschin irgendwie nur soap laufen...


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Mai 2005)

es gibt kein "nur soap", insbes. kein "native" soap protokoll

ist im Moment nur über http sinnvoll, also brauchst du einen webserver

oder du schreibst einen server, der an einem normalen socket die soap nachricht entgegen nimmt und "http" simuliert


----------



## Anselmus (10. Mai 2005)

ja ich glaube so etwas brauche ich...

eine klasse, die am port 80 horcht und auf eingehende anfragen (soap!?) reagiert... und die antworten sollten natürlich auch soap/ http benutzen...

wie fange ich das an...?


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Mai 2005)

java.net.*


----------



## Anselmus (10. Mai 2005)

ok.. aber wie verpacke ich dann die zu übermittelnden objekte in soap? oder brauch ich dafür dann die jax-rpc api?


----------

